# UHMW Plastic



## howard (Apr 1, 2008)

I'am new to wood working and just purchased a Jet table saw. I would like to, Accuratize the ability of the saw and make a few jig's. Any helpful hint I could use.
The book I have uses UHMW plastic on some of the jigs.
What is the best way to cut UHMW plastic?


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

uhmw can be cut and shaped with normal woodworking tools,gets a little stringy at times.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

UHMW Stands for Ultra High molecular weight plastic. The best way to cut it is to use carbide tools only. (It's very abrasive on the cutter.) Setup for a light cut with a high feed rate. Treat it like a very dense and easily burned hardwood. depending on what you are using it for you might consider Delrin or Teflon. Delrin is almost as slipway as UHMW But has for less distortion when compressed, the same is true of Teflon with the exception that it is much slicker. Both are more expensive but not by much.
R.G.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

Graphiti said:


> UHMW Stands for Ultra High molecular weight plastic. The best way to cut it is to use carbide tools only. (It's very abrasive on the cutter.) Setup for a light cut with a high feed rate. Treat it like a very dense and easily burned hardwood. depending on what you are using it for you might consider Delrin or Teflon. Delrin is almost as slipway as UHMW But has for less distortion when compressed, the same is true of Teflon with the exception that it is much slicker. Both are more expensive but not by much.
> R.G.


Graphiti is sooo right,good advice:thumbsup: .I think the "P" part of UHMWP is Poly_ethylene_ aka high-modulus polyethylene (HMPE) or High Performance Polyethylene (HPPE).It's a thermo_plastic_:yes: it has extremely long chains with molecular weight numbering in the millions,the longer chains serve to transfer load more effectively.This results in a very tough material with the highest impact strength of any thermoplastic presently made.It is also self lubricating and highly resistant to abrasion,more resistant than teflon.Ok,that aughta do it for todays lecture....stick around,I'm here all week!!:laughing: Mark


----------



## howard (Apr 1, 2008)

jerry said:


> uhmw can be cut and shaped with normal woodworking tools,gets a little stringy at times.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jerry


What about a razor knife? My table saw?


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

Your tablesaw will work fine its very user friendly stuff. I have used it alot over the years and the only time I ever had a problem with the waste becoming "stringy" is when I cut it on a band saw. A deburing tool works great for cleaning up the edges so they are not so sharp.

It has limitless uses but if you use it outdoors make sure you get UV( ultra violet light) stable UHMW. Normal UHMW will break down with the suns rays eventually.


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

Don't try to glue it, either. 

Technically speaking, polyethylene is a wax and as such cannot be glued.

(However I believe the West System boys have had some luck by heating it with a propane torch almost to the point of burning, and then gluing the roughened surface...that apparently makes polyethylene glu-able to some extent if I remember right.)


----------



## obgyn2915 (Apr 16, 2008)

*using UHMW*

3m corporation produces two types of glue which they recommend for gluing UHMW
Scotch Grip 4693 is a one-part, solvent based adhesive that
can be brushed or sprayed on. Another possibility is DP-8010, which is atwo-part, room temperature curing acrylic. It comes in a cartridge and
is dispensed through a hand-held applicator. 
Scotch Grip 4693 should be force dried to
ensure all the solvents have evaporated before your parts are put together.
An oven will evenly heat the entire surface, so that generally works best.However, if you have small parts, a heat gun may work

I believe you can also use Tesa 4970 two sided tape to connect UHMW to other portions of jigs. 
Another type of tape is also from 3m called VHB. 
UMHW also comes as a tape itself. this allows you to build a jig for woodworking, and then use the UHMW tape to create a slick surface. 
Hope this helps. It is a great product, but like everything else, it is a two edged sword. Have to practice a little. You can often get pieces on e-bay. 
HTH
Steve


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

where can i find this type of plastic in relatively smaller amounts? i want to build a cross cut sled and use this for the runners


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

At work, we've had a few of the thick clear plastic chair pads break and I've taken them home to make jigs from.


----------



## mmtools (Aug 21, 2008)

Tom, you should be able to buy smaller quantities online at some of the WW catalogues. Or, if you look in the local YP under plastic suppliers.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I get mine from SmallParts.com: The Hardware Store for Researchers and Developers


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Plumbing stores carry Teflon tape. maybe they will have a reasonably thick grade.
johnep


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have used this stuff for many things. Usually for saw stops, tool holders and most recently, I turned a large pulley out of it for my sharpening stone. (wanted to slow the stone down and thought I would try turning the plastic)
It's pretty neat stuff. Busy Bee Tools (here in Canada) sells it and Lee Valley Tools sells it as well.
Ken


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Another great woodwokring suppier is peachtree supply. I just ordered a bunch of stuff from them today. They also carry UHMW but I didn't realize until I went to their website to re-order some supplies. Ther prices are always great.

Ask for Dee. tell her Kevin from the Kehoe Jig Company referred you. that way she'll charge you 50% more to cover my commission. :laughing:

*Peach Tree Woodworking Supply*


----------



## allthunbs (May 14, 2008)

I've been through a lot of local plastics suppliers and they all carry UHMW plastics. The larger ones will have several brand names and versions of this but the small vendors should carry at least one formulation. I'm not sure about the adhesives and glues though. Perhaps they'll also carry it soon?


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

It's not UHMW but cutting boards are a good source of plastic for most woodworking jigs and if you shop you can find them dirt cheap.


----------



## Odin (Oct 12, 2010)

We work with UHMW quite frequently making cores for snowboards. It is used for sidewalls, base material, tip filler pieces, etc. In all cases it needs to bond or be bonded to other components that make up a ski or snowboard.

Crown Plastics out of Ohio is one of the largest distributors/manufacturers of this material as sold to the action sports industry. It comes in sheet goods that are provided with one side flame treated and abraided for bonding with epoxy. Crown also regularly applies roll adhesives to one side of thier products for a peel and stick application.

So it can be glued. I have found 3M High Strength #90 an excellent choice for faster less messy glue ups, but the UHMW surface to be glued still needs a proper flame treatment. Sanding or abraiding is usually only needed if you are using epoxies to glue it with.

Otherwise great stuff we use it for a myriad of things.

MC​


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Also available from www.mcmastercarr.com with a big selection of sizes and shapes.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I also have used plastic cutting boards for jig parts. Very inexpensive source. 

Gerry


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

the best stuff i have found for jigs is called taco marine lumber, i get it through overtons boat suply. cuts and shapes like wood but doesnt have the ware like wood. specialy for roller barrings on a router. . you might try your bass pro shop, they may have it too


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Please explain more*

Quote:
the best stuff i have found for jigs is called taco marine lumber, i get it through overtons boat suply. cuts and shapes like wood but doesnt have the ware like wood. specialy for roller barrings on a router. . you might try your bass pro shop, they may have it too 

Is it wood, plywood laminate?
Roller bearings for router??? How so??? 
Never heard of taco marine lumber, is it a local product?
Overton's marine supply is where? :blink: bill


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> I get mine from SmallParts.com: The Hardware Store for Researchers and Developers



Thanks TT I like sites like that.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The cheapest place I found poly cutting boards (milky white) is at Walmart. I buy the 1/4"x11"x14.5" for around $8.00. 












 





.
.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Man you are cheap! I mean...*



cabinetman said:


> The cheapest place I found poly cutting boards (milky white) is at Walmart. I buy the 1/4"x11"x14.5" for around $8.00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

rrbrown said:


> Thanks TT I like sites like that.


Since I made that post 2 years ago I have been buying my DHPE and UHMW sheets in bulk directly from a manufacturer. I should start selling cutting boards to Mike I can beat Walmart's price by a long shot. :yes:

Actually I've been meaning to offer them on my website but just haven't gotten a round tuit. Maybe this weekend. Maybe not. Someone flip a coin. :shifty:

If anyone wants to buy some HDPE or UHMW in the meantime shoot me an email and I'll shoot you a price. I imagine it'll be lower than anywhere else and if not I will want to know so I don't bother putting any on my site, but I haven't found any suppliers lower than what I would sell it for to y'all. 

For example, a woodworking supplier that I trade with myself sells a .5" x 4" x 48" strip of UHMW for $16.99 each, which equates to $12.75 ft² if I did the math correctly. I could sell the same piece for $14.50, a hair less than $11 ft². Pretty significant savings on such a small piece. 

My stock is getting low so I will be ordering another pallet Monday. HDPE is fine for most shop-built jig applications unless it's a jig that will see a lot of daily use. HDPE is the poor man's UHMW. I usually only order one sheet each of UHMW in thicknesses of .250, .50, & .75 because they still give me the pallet discount since I order a full pallet of HDPE - they just throw 3 sheets of UHMW on top of the HDPE and call it good. 

I guess this has turned into a market survey if anyone has any complaints I'll delete this post. One other note though my prices to you members would be much lower than what I would offer from my website so if I ever do get them listed there and you happen to visit do not order from there, just send an email or PM and I'll quote you that way. 


.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

woodnthings said:


> .....Do they ask at the checkout if you do a lot of cooking/slicing? :laughing: bill


I bet they ask him if he needs help getting it to the car. :laughing:






.


----------



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

*I use it on boat trailer bunks*

U S Plastic has it in many shapes and sizes.
I have only used the sheet and rods. 
As stated by others, you can use woodworking tools on it.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=868&parentcatid=795


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

Quote:
the best stuff i have found for jigs is called taco marine lumber, i get it through overtons boat suply. cuts and shapes like wood but doesnt have the ware like wood. specialy for roller barrings on a router. . you might try your bass pro shop, they may have it too 

Is it wood, plywood laminate?
Roller bearings for router??? How so??? 
Never heard of taco marine lumber, is it a local product?
Overton's marine supply is where? bill

taco marine lumber is plastic fiberboard, made for boat construction.
after using a wood or plywood jig after a while the roller barring wares out a grove and th jig is not 100% accurate.
search on your computer " taco marine lumber " and youll find it.
evertons is a mail catologe. they do have some walk in stores but dont know where. i just order it on line


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ogee Fillet said:


> U S Plastic has it in many shapes and sizes.
> I have only used the sheet and rods.
> As stated by others, you can use woodworking tools on it.
> 
> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.aspx?catid=868&parentcatid=795


Their prices are retail but you're right they have tons of stuff. They just wouldn't work with me much on volume pricing when I talked to one of their sales reps last year. 



jack warner said:


> Quote:
> the best stuff i have found for jigs is called taco marine lumber, i get it through overtons boat suply. cuts and shapes like wood but doesnt have the ware like wood. specialy for roller barrings on a router. . you might try your bass pro shop, they may have it too
> 
> Is it wood, plywood laminate?
> ...


I was unaware of this material and placed an order last night after I read your previous post, to experiment with it. Thanks for making us aware of it. 






.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Haven't updated the site but I have plenty of UHMW and HDPE in stock if anyone needs some. I'll try to get some prices listed in the classifieds section soon. 











.


----------

